# Bringen mir die Java-Basics irgendetwas für die Android-Programmierung



## TDO (30. Jul 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich programmiere jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit mit Java und habe bereits meine ersten 2D-Spiele in Eclipse entwickelt. Jetzt habe ich mich aber dazu entschlossen, dass ich Handy-Apps programmieren möchte, ich habe aber bisher nur einmal Android-Studio ausprobiert um diese Idee umzusetzen. Dabei haben mir meine Programmiererfahrungen aber nichts gebracht und allgemein ist das Studio ganz anders als das Programmieren in Eclipse. Bringen mir die ganzen Java Basics für die Entwicklung von Apps irgendetwas, oder muss ich dafür irgendwelche anderen Sachen lernen? Da ich mir das Programmieren mithilfe von online-Tutorials beibringe fehlt mir ein Ansprechpartner, der mir konkret sagen kann wie ich am besten weitermachen soll.
Danke schon im Voraus! Eurer TDO    !


----------



## httpdigest (30. Jul 2019)

Android programmierst du ja nach wie vor in Java. Da ändert sich nichts. Es kommt jetzt nur darauf an, was du unter "Basics" verstehst. Wenn du damit meinst, "Was ist eine if-Anweisung?" oder "Wie funktionieren for-Schleifen?", dann ist das natürlich unter Android genauso wie unter einem Desktop JRE. Ist ja einfach nur Java, die Sprache.
Wenn du unter Basics aber die Laufzeitumgebung mit ihren unterschiedlichen Bibliotheken und APIs verstehst, dann ist Android zumindest was die GUI-Elemente und Activities und Device Services angeht, anders. Es gibt aber auch hier wie in einem Desktop JRE die Collections API und die meisten aus einer Desktop JRE bekannten Klassen.
Natürlich ist unter Android das "Programmiermodell" komplett anders verglichen etwa mit einer Swing Desktopanwendung.


----------



## mrBrown (30. Jul 2019)

Lass mich die Frage anders formulieren: Bringt dir das beherrschen der deutschen Sprache (~Java) etwas, wenn du Krimis (Android) statt Fantasy (~Swing) schreiben willst? 


Die ganzen Grundlagen (bis auf z.B. die UI) sind mit Android nicht anders, als mit "normalem" Java. Egal wie klein die Android-App war, Java-Grundlagen baucht man da in jedem Fall.
Sowohl Eclipse als auch Android-Studio haben damit nur am Rande zu tun (so viel wie OpenOffice vs. Word beim Romane schreiben), _theoretisch_ kann man auch mit Eclipse für Android programmieren.


----------



## M.L. (30. Jul 2019)

> ist das Studio ganz anders als das Programmieren in Eclipse.


 Das liegt mehr an den gesetzten Prioritäten: Eclipse für reg. Java (Enterprise) Anwendungen oder Webprogramierung, AS für mobile Applikationen (inkl. deren Nutzersituationen: gedrehter Bildschirm, Displaygrösse,...). Zum Ansehen: https://www.vogella.com/tutorials/android.html


----------



## TDO (30. Jul 2019)

Das bedeutet für mich also, dass ich einige neue Sachen noch dazu lernen muss. Ich habe mir nämlich schon einiges in den letzten Tagen zur Android Programmierung angeguckt, aber wirklich dahinter bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Ich finde es sehr schade, dass ich mein fertiges Spiel jetzt nochmal umschreiben muss, aber anscheinend führt ja kein weg daran vorbei...
Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten und Erklärungen!!!


----------

